# AMD Phenom II X2 Unlocking



## rockleez (Jan 26, 2010)

I've heard the AMD Phenom 550 II x2 can be unlocked to be a quad core, I've checked and it says my motherboard can do it.

But can all Amd phenom 550 II x2 unlock?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 26, 2010)

Can all of them unlock? No.

Some can unlock and throw you errors back and forth no matter what you do to it because the cores are faulty. Mine was fortunate enough to unlock AND clock to 3.8 stable.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2010)

rockleez said:


> I've heard the AMD Phenom 550 II x2 can be unlocked to be a quad core, I've checked and it says my motherboard can do it.
> 
> But can all Amd phenom 550 II x2 unlock?



Sometimes you need to upgrade or downgrade your Bios to the correct version for unlocking. What mobo is it? I ask because I may have a better proposition for you.


----------



## rockleez (Jan 26, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Can all of them unlock? No.
> 
> Some can unlock and throw you errors back and forth no matter what you do to it because the cores are faulty. Mine was fortunate enough to unlock AND clock to 3.8 stable.




What happens if you try to unlock and it fails? can you just go back into BIOS and change it back?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2010)

rockleez said:


> What happens if you try to unlock and it fails? can you just go back into BIOS and change it back?


Most of the time you have to reset the CMOS to get the board to post @ stock specs. Again, what mobo do you have?


----------



## rockleez (Jan 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Most of the time you have to reset the CMOS to get the board to post @ stock specs. Again, what mobo do you have?



M4A79XTD-EVO, its a new build, nearly completed


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

rockleez said:


> M4A79XTD-EVO, its a new build, nearly completed



I had that board with my 550.  I forget exactly but you go into the ACC it select ''unleashed'' mode and set it to either ''auto'' or ''all cores''

Leave all setting stock first and try it.  If you get a no POST, well you can try underclocking but that rarely works.  Only time it worked for me was a Sempron 140, it unlocked to a dual core but I had to underclock and undervolt it to 2.2ghz 1.225 to get it to boot and be stable.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh also if it unlocks enough to POST but you get a BSOD or errors, I don't remember everything about the BIOS but you MAY be able to shut off the 4th core and try it as a triple core and see if just one of the cores was bad.


----------



## rambo14k (Jan 27, 2010)

You Should try unlocking 3 cores and increasing voltage a lil  keeping the stock speed at least while you trying to unlock all and hav ea stable system.

Also run stability test and Increase Vcore in case of any failure or not stable with 3 or 4 cores play along with it Good luck


----------



## rockleez (Jan 27, 2010)

rambo14k said:


> You Should try unlocking 3 cores and increasing voltage a lil  keeping the stock speed at least while you trying to unlock all and hav ea stable system.
> 
> Also run stability test and Increase Vcore in case of any failure or not stable with 3 or 4 cores play along with it Good luck




Alright mate thanks for the help


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jan 27, 2010)

have the 550 BE and you don´t need to unlock all 4 cores of this monster. it performs like hell itself with 2 cores


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> have the 550 BE and you don´t need to unlock all 4 cores of this monster. it performs like hell itself with 2 cores



Depends on what you are doing with it.  For encoding, more cores does much much better.


----------



## rockleez (Jan 27, 2010)

I got the BE anyway  as i've heard its better than original version for overclocking


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a phenom 550x2 at the minute and this dam thing just wont unlock no amount of tweaking will bring up the other two cores, so i bought a 965be lol. Just think of it as a bonus if you do manage to unlock the other cores. 

Some of the new boards can unlock the 3rd or 4th core separately, so you may end up with a tri core instead.  

Good Luck!


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 27, 2010)

hey rockleez ,, maybe u could put a list up of motherboards that have unlocking capability


----------



## rockleez (Jan 27, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> hey rockleez ,, maybe u could put a list up of motherboards that have unlocking capability



GeForce 8300
M4N78 Pro - 1004 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks Henderson*
nForce 980a SLI
M4N82 Deluxe - 0906 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! Pending screenshot *Thanks biaxident*
770G/SB710
M4A77TD PRO - 1007 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks flex0r*
785G/SB710
M4A785D-M PRO - 405 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks ptblank*
M4A785M - 0503 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! - *Thanks Bkobe7*
785G/SB750
M4A785TD-V EVO - 410 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! - *Thanks Frefox1337*
790X/SB750
M4A79XTD EVO - 0605 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! - *Thanks Mr Sprinkles*
790FX/SB750
M3A79-T Deluxe – 0030 Mod Bios - SUCCESS!!
M4A79 Deluxe – 1602 Official Bios – SUCCESS!!
M4A79T Deluxe – 0079 Mod Bios/1801 Official Bios – SUCCESS!!/TRI-CORE SUCCESS!! *Thanks T1Cybernetic*
Crosshair III Formula - 0702 / 1003 - FAILURE / SUCCESS!! *Thanks Gz1*
790GX/SB750
M3A78-T – 0023 Mod Bios – SUCCESS!!
M4A78-E – 1204 Official Bios – SUCCESS!!
M4A78-E SE – 0023 Mod Bios – SUCCESS!!
M4A78T-E – 1402 Official Bios – SUCCESS!! - SUCCESS #2!! *Thanks AMDRick*

Asrock
780G/SB710
A780GMH/128M - 1.50 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks giveen*
790GX/SB750
AOD790GX/128M – 1.40 Bios – SUCCESS!!
A790GMH/128M - 1.20 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks fortesquieu*
A790GXH/128M – 1.20 Bios - SUCCESS!!
A790GX/128M - ???

Biostar
For Biostar special bioses for core unlocking, visit this thread
For ALL Biostar bioses released + modded ones, visit here
785G/SB710
TA785G3 - ???
TA785GE 128m - 88GCO720CE Mod Bios - SUCCESS!!
790GX/SB750
TA790GXB3 - ???
TA790GXBE - ??? - SUCCESS!! *Thanks alg33k*
TA790GXE - Mod Bios available - ???
TA790GXE 128M - Mod Bios available - ???
TA790GX A3+ - 78DAA616 Mod bios – SUCCESS!!
TA790GXB A2 - Mod Bios available - ???
TA790GX 128M – 78DEA113 Official bios – SUCCESS!!
TA790GX3 A2+ - A78DA113 - SUCCESS!! *Thanks DesertRat*
TA790GX XE - Mod Bios available - ???
TA790GX A2+ - 78DBA113 Official bios - SUCCESS!!

DFI
790X/SB750
DK 790X-M2RS - ???
790FX/SB750
DK 790FXB-M3H5 – 04/02/2009 Bios – SUCCESS!!
DK 790FXB-M2RSH – 03/10/2009 Bios- SUCCESS!!
DK 790FXB-M2RS - 02/24/2009 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks eXe.Lilith*
790GX/SB750
DK 790GX-M2RS - ???
JR 790GX-M2RS – 10/30/2008 Bios – SUCCESS!!

ECS
Unfortunately, ECS has decided not to support unlocking in line of motherboards. LINK

Gigabyte
nForce 720D
GA-M720-US3 - F4 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks rnscotch*
760G/SB710
GA-MA78LM-S2 - F1 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks Zaishen*
770X/SB710
GA-770TA-UD3 - F1 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks cloud8521*
GA-MA770T-UD3P - F2c/F3 Bios - SUCCESS!!/SUCCESS!! *Thanks Miked270 and oxymorosis*
785G/SB710
GA-MA785GM-US2H - F5 bios SUCCESS!! *Thanks khoas07*
GA-MA785GMT-UD2H - F3 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks KayCi*
785GX/SB750
GA-MA785G-UD3H - F1/F5b Bios - SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! *Thanks Nubster and Nburnes*
790X/SB750
GA-MA790X-DS4 - ????
GA-MA790X-UD3P - F4 Bios - SUCCESS!!
GA-MA790X-UD4 – F3 Bios – SUCCESS!! *Thanks kromar*
GA-MA790X-UD4P – F5/F7/F9 Bios – SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! *Thanks Deuces*
GA-MA790XT-UD4P - F4G/F5/F6/F7 Bios - SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! /SUCCESS!! *Thanks Broodman, Dramamine, and derekb*
790FX/SB750
GA-MA790FX-UD5P - F4c Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks PKV*
GA-MA790FXT-UD5P – F3b/F5 Bios – SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! *Thanks jbranton*
790GX/SB750
GA-MA790GP-DS4H – F3h Bios – SUCCESS!!
GA-MA790GP-UD3H - ???
GA-MA790GP-UD4H – F3h Bios – SUCCESS!!
GA-MA790GPT-UD3H - F2 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks inimical*

MSI
For MSI special bioses for core unlocking, visit this thread.
770X/SB710
770-C35 - Special Bios – ???
770-C45 – 1.3 Offical Bios/1.3B2 Special Bios – SUCCESS!!/SUCCESS!! *Thanks Edgemeal*
785G/SB710
785GT-E63 - 28.0 08/13/2009 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks rolanista*
785GTM-E45 - 8.0 09/07/2009 Bios - SUCCESS!! - *Thanks tacoman*
790X/SB710
790XT-G45 - ???
790FX/SB750
790FX-GD70 – 1.5B1/1.5B2/1.5B3 Bios – SUCCESS!! - (Solves previous 1.4 bios lockup problems, but 1.5B2 and 1.5B3 has HT link stuck at 8x and 10x multiplier respectively. See thread for details.)
790GX/SB750
790GX-G65 – 1.4B2 Special Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks mr.05'rsx*
DKA790GX - 1.8 Bios for Platinum version of mobo - SUCCESS!! *Thanks NeoAnderson*
DKA790GX Platinum – 1.9b2 Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks Rosaki*




From http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-amd-phenom-ii-core-unlocking-guide.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2010)

790XT-G45 - ???

it works

thanks to snipermonkey2

done on 720 BE


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> 790XT-G45 - ???
> 
> it works
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOOT look what I did, do I still get to call it a Black Edition?


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice unlock always love it when it works for someone.

Here is mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some times the best thing to do when you are in BIOS about to enable ACC is to increase your CPU voltage slightly. I increased mine 0.05v before I turned on ACC and my x2 555BE unlocked without a hitch.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 13, 2010)

rockleez said:


> From http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-amd-phenom-ii-core-unlocking-guide.html


For the GA-MA770T-UD3P the F5 bios allows you to unlock and lock the 3rd and/or 4th core.
BTW, any of those boards will also fully unlock the L3 cache if there is one on the chip.
Most of the AM3 Gigabyte boards should get this feature with a bios upgrade.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 22, 2010)

Someone here tested the Mobo MSI790FX to unlock GD70-X2 550/555? I intend to purchase it soon?


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2010)

gohandb said:


> Someone here tested the Mobo MSI790FX to unlock GD70-X2 550/555? I intend to purchase it soon?



Yes, that board has the features to unlock. It's a matter if the CPU itself is stable or not when it's unlocked.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes, that board has the features to unlock. It's a matter if the CPU itself is stable or not when it's unlocked.



Ok! Thanks Bro


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 25, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Nice unlock always love it when it works for someone.
> 
> Here is mine: http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u18/runninkyle17/OCCTandCPU-Zat38GHz.jpg
> 
> Some times the best thing to do when you are in BIOS about to enable ACC is to increase your CPU voltage slightly. I increased mine 0.05v before I turned on ACC and my x2 555BE unlocked without a hitch.



How's the temp? im getting 39c idle/52c load /w x3 oc at 3.5 1.38v, am thinking pumping to x4 3.8 like your if the temp doesn't get too crazy


----------

